# Infinito Pictures



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

First outdoor pictures...


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

sweet

let us know how it rides? 
and what you rode before?

enjoy!


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

a_avery007 said:


> sweet
> 
> let us know how it rides?
> and what you rode before?
> ...



I did here in this thread. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=206215


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

That bike looks the part in Celeste w/ Athena :thumbsup: 

Looks like I'll be getting my Infinito soon, to bad through my channels Celeste won't be available for quite a while. I'll have to "settle" for the Blue, but nevertheless I'm still very excited!!!


----------

